# Barq's bottle in green glass



## digdug (Mar 7, 2007)

Here is an unusual Barq's I picked up recently.  I had never seen it in green glass before.


----------



## bubbas dad (Mar 7, 2007)

that's a nice bottle and different. i've seen one other style of green barqs. i noticed that it's from pennsylvania (sp?).  i've noticed over the years, several brands of soda that normally were in clear bottles that came out of the northeast in green glass. the ones that come to mind are kist and fanta.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 7, 2007)

Very nice and very different.


----------



## #1twin (Mar 8, 2007)

digdug,   Is there embossing under the paint on the shoulder? I have some green Barq's bottles with Barq's embossed on the shoulder. The town and state are on the base. Some from Biloxi, Ms and some from Shrievport, La. They were made in 3 different sizes.  
 I went to school with Ed Barq's Jr. here in Biloxi. His father is the founder of the company. I spoke with him just the other day and he about killed me with bags of Mardi Gras beads, thrown from the float he was riding on in the Biloxi parade.
 Just a little trivia there[][]  Nice bottles!    
 Thanks, Marvin


----------



## digdug (Mar 8, 2007)

There is no embossing other than on the bottom.  It is from a Pennsylvania bottler.


----------



## #1twin (Mar 8, 2007)

Mine probably looked very similiar to those when they had paint on them. Around here, when a ACL comes out of the dirt, the label crinkles up and comes off within minutes most of the time. I lost the label of a nice Barq's ACL Moonglo that way.

 Marvin


----------



## digdug (Mar 8, 2007)

I didn't dig that one. It was an ebay purchase recently.


----------



## BARQS19 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi these are very common, use to be hard to get in the beginning, but now they can go for $10-$20 each, I went to Zelienople and saw the old plant. One of the workers took everything home and destroyed it!! OUCH. The hardest Zelienople bottles to get are the red labeled.
 BARQS19


----------



## digdug (Mar 14, 2007)

I was wondering why I got it so cheap on ebay!   I had put a bid on it for $6 a few days before the auction ended. No one else bid.   So, with shipping I paid around $15.  It looks good with all my other Barq's!  Did any other size come in the green glass?


----------



## BARQS19 (Mar 18, 2007)

Here are all my quart bottles, in terms of green glass you had 8oz slick sided bottles with red labels, 8oz diamond design with red labels, a 10 oz diamond design with a clearish white label. In 32oz you have two different green glass slick sided with white labels, you have one, zeilienople, the other, is from Hagerstown, MD, some minor differences but side by side you can tell they're two different bottles, then you have the 32oz slick sided from zelienople with the red label. Deacon jones on ebay had those a while back if you can find him he may have an extra laying around, they were going for around $100 each. Here is pics of my quart and 16oz barq's bottles.  Also you had some more older green slick sided bottles from the 40s, just had barq's embossed at the top, they were from Biloxi and Shreveport and came in a 7, 10 or 12, and a 32oz bottle.


----------



## dogandburger (Sep 28, 2010)

Anyone know how much vintage barqs bottles go for? I have three Biloxi Artesian Bottling Works E. Barq. Prop bottles and am curious. All 3 are different types and I have heard that they only came out with 3 styles. There's not a lot of resources on it. Any input is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## epackage (Sep 28, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  BARQS19
> 
> Here are all my quart bottles, in terms of green glass you had 8oz slick sided bottles with red labels, 8oz diamond design with red labels, a 10 oz diamond design with a clearish white label. In 32oz you have two different green glass slick sided with white labels, you have one, zeilienople, the other, is from Hagerstown, MD, some minor differences but side by side you can tell they're two different bottles, then you have the 32oz slick sided from zelienople with the red label. Deacon jones on ebay had those a while back if you can find him he may have an extra laying around, they were going for around $100 each. Here is pics of my quart and 16oz barq's bottles.Â  Also you had some more older green slick sided bottles from the 40s, just had barq's embossed at the top, they were from Biloxi and Shreveport and came in a 7, 10 or 12, and a 32oz bottle.


 Nice stuff but you need to replace that wooden front rail with plexiglass or something so the labels can be read......[]


----------



## bhaze (Jul 25, 2011)

I have one just like the green bottle in the middle. No label, just "Barq's" embossed on both sides of the neck. 32 oz. I can't find anything online about it. Is it fairly common? Rare?


----------



## epackage (Jul 25, 2011)

Not really rare, they sell for about $10-15 on e-bay...is there a town embossed on the bottom?
     Jim


----------



## bhaze (Aug 12, 2011)

yes, on the bottom, biloxi, mississippi is embossed. that's why i thought it could be old and possibly valuable


----------



## Rowan (Jan 12, 2012)

i just got a Barqs green 10 oz marked Biloxi with barqs embossed on 1 side


----------

